# How to trim a natural tail?



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Im going to follow along. Pepper doesn’t have a natural tail but she has a very long doc and her tail curve up unlike Hazel’s who is a long doc but straight. 

Hazel I do similar to a “normal poodle tail”. I shave it about 3 inches up and then I just let the end grow super long. About once a year or so I will pull it all towards the tip and snip off about 1/2 inch of the end. I have to keep an eye on it because it will sometimes get in the way when she poos. That’s where the 3 inch shave comes in handy. In the picture you can’t tell how high up her tail is shaved because the hair falls down and covers it. Hazel doesn’t have ideal hair quality. Her hair is soft and floppy. Perfect for me because it mats super slow and is super easy to brush out. She doesn’t have the typical wiry super thick coat and has almost no guard hair. 

With Pepper I don’t know what I’m going to do yet. I’ll leave her in a puppy type clip until around a year then she will probably go into a Miami like Hazel. But her tail is different from Hazel’s and curls up over her back. She’s starting to hold it up a little more but I’m pretty sure it will never go straight. I’m going to share a picture of a tail I really like. I have no idea who the dog is but that tail is lovely! I’m kinda hoping I can do something like that with Pepper. 

Here are my 3 pictures, Hazel (blue - 5 years old) Pepper (blue/white Partí - 13 weeks) and mystery dog (cream - Lovely tail!)

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Spice's long natural tail is kind of acting like that cream dog's tail: standing tall but curved at the end. I might have to give that "lion style" tail a try!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Quossum said:


> Spice's long natural tail is kind of acting like that cream dog's tail: standing tall but curved at the end. I might have to give that "lion style" tail a try!




Oooooo!!!! I hope you do! I keep looking at that tail. But I’m afraid that Pepper’s is too curled for it. She’s holing it a tiny bit straighter but not much. And I don’t think I’ve ever seen it “down”. The tip pretty much rests on her back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I like Hazel's tail, I could see doing that. Raffi has a lovely sickle-shaped tail, nearly straight. What I think is weird is when he puts it down- it goes straight out for maybe 4 or 5 inches and then bends downward. First time I noticed it I thought it was broken or something lol.
I saw a suggestion on an old thread to do a corded tail, maybe with corded tk as well, I might try that. 
And I think the lion tail would look good with a Conti or Miami (neither of which my family would approve of lol), I would do it with a short summer cut as well- at least to start. I would be afraid to do it with a longer cut at first in case it looks weird and then take a while to grow out!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Starvt said:


> I like Hazel's tail, I could see doing that. Raffi has a lovely sickle-shaped tail, nearly straight. What I think is weird is when he puts it down- it goes straight out for maybe 4 or 5 inches and then bends downward. First time I noticed it I thought it was broken or something lol.
> I saw a suggestion on an old thread to do a corded tail, maybe with corded tk as well, I might try that.
> And I think the lion tail would look good with a Conti or Miami (neither of which my family would approve of lol), I would do it with a short summer cut as well- at least to start. I would be afraid to do it with a longer cut at first in case it looks weird and then take a while to grow out!




I follow a corded poodle group on Facebook. But I’m afraid Hazel will never cord. Her hair quality is just wrong. He hardly mats and when she does I can easily just brush it out. If you’re interested in cording, it’s a slow group but some lovely pictures and good advice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

